# LAN for Dummies



## Grasshopper (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello,
I've got a new Dell that I bought for my uncle, and want to update Windows and download some utilities before I give it to him. Will it be easier to set up a temporary LAN (have never set up a LAN before) *without a router *(don't have one, ain't buying one), or to configure the Dial-Up Connection properties (can I just use the same settings and password that this comp. uses?) to get this updating done? Yeh, I'm confused!  

Also, a link to a site that discusses networking for dummies would be greatly appreciated!

Any and all info. will be *greatly* appreciated, thanks in advance!!


----------



## dragon2309 (Jan 8, 2006)

I take it by that your on dial up, if this is so then only one PC can use the cnnection at any given time without a router, and yes it is possible just to copy the account name, username and password and telephone number over to the new dell and connect tot he internet.

http://www.windowsnetworking.com/j_helmig/guide.htm


----------



## Holiday (Jan 8, 2006)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> I take it by that your on dial up, if this is so then only one PC can use the connection at any given time without a router



Wrong we are! it can be done and I have done it, all you need to do is share the dial-up connection and connect the two computers with an Ethernet Crossover cable


----------



## Grasshopper (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for the link and the info.


----------

